# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Ψάχνω κλουβί για δύο ringneck!

## DooMDiveR

εδώ και λίγες μέρες εχω πάρει 1 ringneck μπλε και σύντομα θα πάρω άλλο 1 κίτρινο για να έχουν παρέα... 
ρώτησα εκτροφεα και μου είπε πάνω κάτω για να είναι άνετα θέλω κλουβί περίπου 60x60x140... το θέμα είναι ότι το ποιο φτηνό που εχω βρει σε αυτές τις διαστάσεις 
σε πετσοπ ειναι περι τα 150-200 ευρω τα οποια και δεν μπορω να διαθεσω! θα εκτιμούσα αν καποιος μου εστελνε pm με πληροφοριες αν μπορω απο καπου να προμηθευτώ 
οικονομικότερα αυτό που ψάχνω καινούριο η μεταχειρισμένο (αλλά pm να μην κάνουμε διαφήμιση!) ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mitsman

*Έτοιμη η "μεζονέτα " μας(κλουβί κοκατίλ).*

Το νεο μου κλουβι !!!! 

τι θα ελεγες για αυτη την βιλα με 130  ευρω μονο!

----------


## DooMDiveR

Omg ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τελεια!!! σου στελνω πμ!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Μονο 130??????
Πλάκα κανεις!!!

----------


## mitsman

Συνηθως ναι.... τωρα ομως οχι!!!!

----------


## aggelos23

> Συνηθως ναι.... τωρα ομως οχι!!!!


θα μπορούσατε να μου στειλετε και μενα πμ για το που αγοράζεται; μονο 130;;;; ::

----------


## serafeim

μητσ στειλε και σε εμενα ενα... με ενδιαφερει πολυ εμενα και ενα φιλο μου!!! 
ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## DooMDiveR

Αγγελε πάμε μαζι να το πάρουμε καλητερα 2 απο 1 σου στέλνω pm
σεραφιμ και σε εσενα!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aggelos23

Καλα ομως, φοβερο κλουβι, φοβερή τιμή. Μόνο μην τα τελιώσουμε ε;

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια αν θελετε να συνεννοηθειτε και να κανονισω εγω που ηδη μιλαω μαζι του!!!
μπορει να καταφερουμε και κατι καλυτερο ισως!

----------


## DooMDiveR

Δημήτρη λίγο που μίλησα με τα παιδια δεν νομίζω να είναι για άμεση αγορά... 
Εγω όπως σου είπα απο Δευτέρα πάω να το πάρω, αν θες παρτον τηλεφωνο αν δεν έχει στοκ να φέρει ως την Δευτέρα!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zack27

Μια χαρα παιδακια πολυ βολικο και ευρυχωρο κλουβι!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ακη ελπιζω αυριο να θυμηθω να τον παρω να τον ενημερωσω! !!!

----------


## ROULA

θέλω και εγώ πμ

----------


## vagelis76

Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί το χαίρεται ο Σπυρέτος μου(conure Patagonias) εδώ και 2 χρόνια σχεδόν και το έχει κατα ευχαριστηθεί.
Πόσο μάλλον ο δικός σου Άκη που είναι και λίγο μικρότερος σε μέγεθος από το Σπύρο μου.
Του έχω τοποθετήσει σε πήλινο μπώλ τη τροφή του στο πάτο του κλουβιού και έτσι εκμεταλλευόμαστε όλο το διαθέσιμο χώρο.Πάνω κάτω είναι συνέχεια....

----------


## DooMDiveR

Το πήρα σήμερα Βαγγέλη! Είναι όλα τα λεφτά!
(στον πάτο ε; Βολεύει; Καλό ακούγεται)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

Να προσεξεις να μην εχει πατηθρα και πανε μεσα κουτσουλιες  !! Καλοριζικο!

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι βολεύει πολύ και το κλουβί και το μπωλ με τη τροφή κάτω.
Έτσι εκμεταλλευόμαστε όλο το κλουβί.Στην αρχή χρησιμοποιόύσα τις θέσεις που έχει το κλουβί,αλλά και πετούσε σπόρια απ έξω και δε κατέβαινε σχεδόν ποτέ πιο χαμηλά.Μέτα από συμβουλή του Κωνσταντίνου και δική του εφαρμογή στο Πάρη,το έκανα και έχω μείνει απίστευτα ικανοποιημένος.
Στις "τροφοθήκες" πλέον υπάρχει το νερό του και ένα μπωλ με άμμο και όστρακα και λίγο καρβουνάκι(άνθρακα).

΄Οπως λέει και ο Μιστ παραπάνω θα πρέπει να προσέξεις τη θέση στις πατήθρες για να μην κουτσουλάει μέσα στη τροφή ή το νερό του.

Με το καλό να υποδεχθεί το νέο ιδιοκτήτη του !!!!

----------


## Nick

Αν γίνετε μπορείτε να μου στείλετε και εμένα ένα πμ για το από που μπορώ να αγοράσω και εγώ αυτό το κλουβί?
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Α ρε τυχεροι Αθηναιοι! Εδω τπτ δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε! Στειλτε κ σε μενα καποιος που μπορουμε να βρουμε το κλουβι κ αν το αποφασισω θα δω μηπως το παρω ταχυδρομικως

----------


## DooMDiveR

Nick , Viki έχετε pm

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Α ρε τυχεροι Αθηναιοι! Εδω τπτ δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε! Στειλτε κ σε μενα καποιος που μπορουμε να βρουμε το κλουβι κ αν το αποφασισω θα δω μηπως το παρω ταχυδρομικως


Ο Δημητρης και ο Βαγγελης που το πηραν πρωτοι, δεν ειναι Αθηναιοι, αρα υπαρχει τροπος...

----------


## vagelis76

Εμένα η μεταφορική που πήγε και το πήρε από το σπίτι του αδερφού μου και το παρέλαβα εγώ στο Ρέθυμνο,στοίχισε +10
Του Μιτσακο του το πήγε ο μαγαζάτορας στη μεταφορική με επιβάρυνση 5ευρώ(αν θυμαμαι καλά) θα επιβεβαιώσει εκείνος.

----------


## mitsman

6 ευρω ηταν η επιβαρυνση (αν θυμαμαι και εγω καλα) και μιλαμε οτι περασε τις 7 θαλλασες για να ερθει!!!! ετσι???
Οποτε θεωρω οτι για Λαρισσα θα ειναι πιο λιγο!!!

Αλλα 3-4 ευρω χαλαμε απο εδω και απο εκει σε χαζομαρες!! δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τιποτα να μαζεψουμε αυτα τα λεφτα και να εχουμε τα πουλακια μας χαρουμενα και πανω απο ολα υγειη!

----------


## estelita

καλημέρα! και εγω θα ηθελα αυτο το κλουβι μπορω να εχω πληροφοριες? ευχαριστω!!

----------


## mitsman

Σου στελνω πμ!

----------


## xarris21

Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου στειλει με πμ το λινκ με ενδιαφερει πολυ

----------


## antreas777

Μιπως θα μπορουσατε να μου στειλετε και μενα Pm?Γιατι ψαχνω και εγω κλουβι και ειναι πολυ ωραιοοο αυτο και πολη καλη τιμη!  :Happy:

----------

